# Chicken nuggets, fries, and a side of sex



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

http://www.commercialfreechildhood.o...xwithfries.htm

Quote:

"It's bad enough that McDonald's continues to use toys to sell kids on junk food," said CCFC's director, Dr. Susan Linn, a psychologist at Judge Baker Children's Center. "But to lure young girls to its restaurants by promoting the worst sexualized stereotypes is reprehensible."


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

Toys exactly like that have been around for a long time. But McDonalds has them and you all freak. McDonalds can be a part of a healthy diet. MODERATION. As with all junk food.


----------



## lillysmom (Aug 7, 2005)

We went to McDonalds







: the other day and I was so upset with the toy. I throw it away and told her they forgot it. I also wrote a letter right away!


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Yuck...I'm so thankful my dd's never been to a fast food place.


----------



## athensmama (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, I threw it away too. My dd is only 2, and I went through the drive through and got myself a happy meal (something I don't do often and would really like to stop doing all together before dd knows what it is) I promptly threw away that awful toy. There is no way it was coming into my house for her to play with. Sick!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

as if this is even surprising.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just a friendly reminder, Activism isn't a debate forum.

Quote:

In addition - if you do not agree with a call to action/rally/protest, please do not post to the thread. Instead begin a thread in News & Current Events, or other appropriate forum, for discussion or the topic. Do not discuss the thread, or the original poster of the thread. If you find a counter cause of one posted here to be worthy, please start a new thread in Activism. THIS IS NOT A DEBATE BOARD.
Activism Guidelines


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Just a friendly reminder, Activism isn't a debate forum.

Activism Guidelines

whoops. I found this on "new posts" and didn't realize it wasn't in N&CE.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
whoops. I found this on "new posts" and didn't realize it wasn't in N&CE.

ditto


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't understand why they can't just do gender neutral toys like every other place.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

OMgoodness, I haven't seen those toys but they are pretty terrible.


----------



## sweetirishCT (Oct 5, 2005)

I can't get the link to work, but I am glad we very rarely hit McNasty for 'food'... Usually it is for a coffee for Mommy and apples for M.


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

what kind of toy is this? the link doesn't work.


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

http://www.commercialfreechildhood.o...xwithfries.htm

that link worked for me.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I showed dh and I said, "they might as well put figures of hookers in their bags"...and dh said, "yeah, and call them "my corner".









ETA: Is it bad to say "hookers"?







:


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Just go to the main page http://www.commercialfreechildhood.org/ and the story is the first one you'll see. It's these gross little bratz-like barbie toy. We were there yesterday and dd got one in her happy meal. I took it back up and asked for the car toy instead, and got.....a HUMMER! Sh*tty choices either way.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is the link again. It should work this way.


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

I only go to fast food places once in a blue moon, but when I do I have started to request only the under 3 toy...just seems safer than the possible "hooker in a sac." I also only go to certain places usually b/c of the toys...like Chick Fil A...


----------



## sweetirishCT (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah, when we have to go, I have started to request the under 3 toy. I CAN'T STAND the Bratz dolls, and have told the fam such when the conversation of toys comes up. I can't stand the little girls clothes that are half shirts and off-the-shoulder. I refuse to dress my little peanut in a way that self-respecting grown women shouldn't dress. Don't get me wrong, I am not a super-prude, but I refuse to get my daughter set up to act like a tramp when she grows up.







:
There are PLENTY of cute things that kids like, and they could make much better choices for meal toys. I think it was Wendy's over the summer that had binoculars in the meal. DD still uses them and says "mommy, look at the birdies!" And at McNasty's this summer they had Hello Kitty (which I loved in my childhood), I think around back-to-school time and I took that one b/c it never hurts to have a pencil holder in the activity bag, KWIM?


----------



## rachelle-a-tron (Apr 13, 2002)

Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmommy2* 
I only go to fast food places once in a blue moon, but when I do I have started to request only the under 3 toy...just seems safer than the possible "hooker in a sac."


----------



## zavierchick (May 12, 2005)

all of my local mcdonalds have been "out" of toys for about the last year as far as DD knows - if we submit to the "must have fries" craving (more often than I think we should, but we're working on it) the kiddos get a nugget meal to split, not the happy meal, and it may be cheating a bit, but they don't even miss them







:

these are just the latest in a long string of bad toy options as far as I'm concerned - over commercialized crap that breaks or god forbid, even worse, sticks around for years even though it is junk - from what I remember they had Bratz dolls that were about this bad a few years back, too.

I loved this line:
"Putting rollerblades on Barbie doesn't make it healthy messaging," said CCFC's Dr. Diane Levin, professor of education at Wheelock College and co-author of the forthcoming, So Sexy So Soon.








:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zavierchick* 
all of my local mcdonalds have been "out" of toys for about the last year as far as DD knows - if we submit to the "must have fries" craving (more often than I think we should, but we're working on it) the kiddos get a nugget meal to split, not the happy meal, and it may be cheating a bit, but they don't even miss them







:

I don't think you need to duck! If we do McDonalds I don't buy a happy meal. Most of what you're paying for is crappy toys and extra packaging.


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

yikes! are you serious!?! those dolls are even POSED in a sexy way. How awful. I'm surprised they didn't turn one of them around and bend it over. Lawwwwd.


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zavierchick* 
I loved this line:
"Putting rollerblades on Barbie doesn't make it healthy messaging," said CCFC's Dr. Diane Levin, professor of education at Wheelock College and co-author of the forthcoming, So Sexy So Soon.

Interesting that Dr. Levin is mentioned in this article. She is presenting at the NAEYC conference in a couple of weeks as a featured presenter. I'm hoping to be able to attend her lecture:

*So sexy, so soon: The sexualization of childhood and how to counteract it*
Today's children are growing up in an environment saturated with images of sexual appearance and behavior that they cannot fully understand. It can influence how they think about themselves as males and females, how they treat themselves, peers and adults, and the nature of the relationships they form. It can promote precocious sexuality and a host of other problems at home and school and in the wider society that we are only beginning to recognize and understand. This session will explore the current situation, why it is the way it is, how it is affecting children, and how healthy sexual development occurs and what we can do to promote healthy development in these times.

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie* 
I showed dh and I said, "they might as well put figures of hookers in their bags"...and dh said, "yeah, and call them "my corner".









You know that reminds me of the movie Love Actually when Karen says "Now which doll shall we give Daisy's little friend Emily? The one that looks like a transvestite or the one that looks like a dominatrix?"

It's funny in a movie but not funny in life. The craziest thing is that these skanky dolls must be selling as they keep coming out with more of them!


----------



## lakesuperiormom (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
http://www.commercialfreechildhood.o....htm#McDonalds









where were the skirts on them? i think i missed that? they look like tutu's to me! it's really sad that someone actually thought these would be okay to hand out to little girls!


----------



## Zach'smom (Nov 5, 2004)

Ugh! Yet another reason added to the long list of why we don't eat fast food.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

My daughters have two of those dolls.
One has brown hair like my older daughter.
One has blond hair like my younger daughter.
I never saw them as 'sexy'.
But I didn't realize holding your hat on your head was considered sexy.

Yes, they're thin.
I don't care.
I'm not thin, I'm fat.
But I don't see why this is a problem for a 2 yr old.

And she tries to take off their hats, but they're attached to the hands.
That frustrates her.
She just uses them to fight with each other.
She learned that from watching her 10 yr old brother fight with his transformers.

She prefers cars, in fact is obsessed with cars and trucks, so that is why she only has two dolls.
That happened when my husband stopped at McDonald's on his way home from work.
I always request the cars, since I know how much she loves them.

ETA:
So what am I missing here?
I just don't see the sex.
Is it because they are wearing short skirts and belly shirts?
That's what half the women around here wear.
Not I, and I wouldn't even if I was thin, because it's not my style, but I don't see dressing that way as sexy.
Maybe I'm just weird.
I just see it as stupid (I live in AK and it's cold here).


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
http://www.commercialfreechildhood.o....htm#McDonalds

Thank you for sharing this link annettemarie. I wrote McDonalds on it and Scholastic too.


----------



## VeggieJoy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yet another reason NOT to support fast food chains.


----------

